# jack skellington & jester



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

I've finally found the courage to start with my 2011 halloween props.
I've revisited my original plan (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24224) for the 16 feets jack, it will be 12 feets and the jester will remain at 6 feets.

Here the rough of Jack head and neck. I stole the 12" Dora beach ball from my niece  and cover it with 3 layer of plaster bandage. When all dry i removed the ball and fill the whole thing with great stuff. Insert a PVC pipe for the neck and here i am.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great start!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that's an excellent start. Your niece might disagree, though


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good. maybe you should buy her another ball to make up for the loss


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

dont worry, the ball was already in the garbage after she poke it with a pen... i'll buy her a pumpkin face beach ball to replace... thanks for the comments, but dont you think it has an E.T. look so far.. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think everyone will see Jack, not E.T.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought you said you were doing Jack Skellington...not E.T. ha ha just kidding- looks awesome so far


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

moving away from E.T a little bit ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ohh nice!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good start!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

looking great!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

It`s been a while, but with the newborn baby it's moved in the priority list.lol.

now that we sleep a bit more here some pics of jack's head ready to be sanded and sealed and the jester body (will be dressed so no details here
).

I need your opinion on this one, should i do some teeth to jack or not ? I saw both and still not sure.

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd say add teeth and those stitch lines you usually see. Here's a Jack I did a while ago that has both so you can get an idea of how they look on a similar prop:


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

you're right, it look great.

thanks for the advice


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

I love your Jack so far! very impressive! keep up the good work!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I love it when people sculpt eyebrows like that. Eyebrows make the facial expression for me. Awesome job.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, i should have pics to post soon.

Yesterday i was lucky enough to found a basketball poll in a neighbor garbage 

The only problem is that it's only 10 feets high, so i have to revise my jack from 16 feets to 12 feets high. I think with my jack skelington at 12 feets and the jester at 6 feets should give an ok look.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

After cleaning up the lovely Irene water damage (yes even here in montreal we had it pretty bad), i've finally found some time to do a bit of halloween stuff. Here's some WIP pictures of the jester .

Jester suit :be kind, the first time i've touch a sewing machine..this was funny 









Jester head (talking clown head) after the haircut, added some curly red hair and glue on the hat.









The pole for the jester.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's Jack bowtie finished:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sewing job looks fine to me

Nice tie!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's the complete body of Jack S.
I still have to finish the head, arms and leg.
Should be done by the end of the week, more pics to come shortly.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

something funny happen , the thin white line doesn't show on the picture and he look flat ...lol hopefully the next pics will render this better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jack's looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, I'm seeing Jack there


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of my 12 feet's jack.
I still have to put the arms, fix the angle of the head and add the jester.

There is white strip on is suit, but i guess there are not thick enough to show


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, he is one tall dude! He looks great, sam.


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

That is awesome. Can't wait to see the pics with arms.


----------



## boobalishish (Sep 18, 2011)

I just love the creativity! Awsome!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

He's looking amazing.


----------

